

Types of entrepreneurs - mhw
http://monevator.com/2011/10/21/types-of-entrepreneurs/

======
mhw
The previous article in the series might also be of interest - Entrepreneur
characteristics: [http://monevator.com/2011/10/07/entrepreneur-
characteristics...](http://monevator.com/2011/10/07/entrepreneur-
characteristics/)

